# genkernel [Risolto]

## guidomasciello

Nuovo utente Gentoo.

Ho eseguito scrupolosamente tutta la procedura pper istallare gentto partendo dallo stage due.

Tutto bene fino a genkernel  che restituisce il seguente messaggio:

gen_die() compile of bzimage failed

Vedo che la versione usata di genkernel e' la 3.0.1_rc1

Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?

Anche solo a sapere come faccio ad esempio a costruire una altra versione di genkernel piu' datata e magari piu' stabile?

Non sono in grado di compilarmi un kernel da solo, a meno che qualcuno mi indichi un riferimento web dove si spiegano le varie domande e opzioni poste durante la ompilazione!

Grazie,

Guido

----------

## MyZelF

 *guidomasciello wrote:*   

> Non sono in grado di compilarmi un kernel da solo, a meno che qualcuno mi indichi un riferimento web dove si spiegano le varie domande e opzioni poste durante la ompilazione!
> 
> 

 

Benvenuto!

A mio avviso, con un piccolo sforzo, puoi imparare a farlo, abbandonando genkernel che spesso crea più problemi di quanti ne risolva. Segui la documentazione e raccogli più informazioni possibili sull'hardware.

Parti da qui:

FAQ del forum

gentoo handbook

Per avere un'idea sommaria del significato delle diverse sezioni fai riferimento all'help delle singole voci e dai una letta qui (vecchio, ma utile)

----------

## Danilo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mio avviso, con un piccolo sforzo, puoi imparare a farlo, abbandonando genkernel che spesso crea più problemi di quanti ne risolva. Segui la documentazione e raccogli più informazioni possibili sull'hardware.
> 
> 

 

Proprio ieri (dopo anni di linux) ho fatto la mia compilazione a mano.  :Cool: 

Ho seguito  questa faq ed abilitato alcuni moduli che mi servivano per il modem  speedtouch (niente paura lo avevo letto dalla una lista che ne cura lo sviluppo dei drivers).

Di kernel ne so poco + di prima - non so neanche se ho abilitato il supporto DMA- ma ora funge. Un giorno lo sistemero' meglio.  :Wink: 

Genkernel ha 2 problemi:

 - compilazione del kernel 2 ore contro la mezzora se fatto a mano

 - errori come il tuo (che girando sui vari forum probabilmente risolvi)

 - errori "esoterici" in seguito - a me faceva corare il modem nonostante che fosse un eseguibile a parte...

All'inizio ti basta segnare per il kernel gentoo-sources quello che ti dice la faq + tuttoQuelloCheRiguardaIlTuoFileSystem, io ho messo in piu' solo i fs DOS (R/W) e  NTFS sola lettura...

Un'ultima cosa il make install della 2.4.22.gentoo-r7 a me si era scordato di copiare /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage in /boot : l'ho fatto a mano...

Puff puff ,

In bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## theo_

Volete dirmi che sono l'unico che usa genkernel con soddisfazione e senza mai aver avuto alcun problema ?  :Smile: 

----------

## blacksword

 *theo_ wrote:*   

> Volete dirmi che sono l'unico che usa genkernel con soddisfazione e senza mai aver avuto alcun problema ? 

 

Probabilmente sì, io dalla versione nuova in poi ho avuto solo problemi!

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> Volete dirmi che sono l'unico che usa genkernel con soddisfazione e senza mai aver avuto alcun problema ? 

 

credo di sì...anche io quando ho cominciato a smanettare ho provato genkernel con pessimi risultati...e mi sono dato alla compilazione a mano...e se devo partire da un kernel da zero incomincio dal .config del livecd  :Wink: 

----------

## guidomasciello

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> credo di sì...anche io quando ho cominciato a smanettare ho provato genkernel con pessimi risultati...e mi sono dato alla compilazione a mano...e se devo partire da un kernel da zero incomincio dal .config del livecd 

 

Ehi! Era proprio quello che cercavo! Puoi spiegarmi meglio?

Vuoi dirmi che nel file .config (esattamente dove?) c'e' la configurazione del kernel usato nel live CD?!?

C'e' un modo per far si che quando lancio menuconfig questo parta con le opzioni descritte nel file .config ?

GRAZIE a tutti,

Guido

----------

## Ferdinando

 *blacksword wrote:*   

>  *theo_ wrote:*   Volete dirmi che sono l'unico che usa genkernel con soddisfazione e senza mai aver avuto alcun problema ?  
> 
> Probabilmente sì, io dalla versione nuova in poi ho avuto solo problemi!

 

Perfettamente d'accordo: con il kernel 2.4.22 ad ogni avvio di genkernel mi trova un nuovo gruppo di moduli (scelti a caso ogni volta) che non riesce a compilare. Purtroppo pero` io non ho ancora provato la compilazione manuale (pigrizia   :Embarassed:  ) poiche' un kernel funzionante mi e` riuscito. Se ne riparlera` al prossimo kernel se non migliorano genkernel (anche se la possibilita` di specificargli di aggiungere automaticamente  il bootsplash mi piace parecchio).

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *guidomasciello wrote:*   

> C'e' un modo per far si che quando lancio menuconfig questo parta con le opzioni descritte nel file .config ?
> 
> 

 

Si, quando fai il boot con il liveCD dovresti trovare il file /proc/config che contiene la configurazione del kernel corrente.

Allora:

```

1>cd /usr/src/linux

2>make mrproper

3>cp /proc/config .config

4>make oldconfig

5>make menuconfig

```

Dove:

2. Cancella tutto il cancellabile (compreso il .config presente nella directory)

4. Permette di "allineare" le opzioni presenti nel kernel corrente con quelle del kernel che stai per compilare (elimina le voci non più presenti ed aggiunge quelle mancanti). Leggi la domanda e rispondi, in genere bastano  le scelte default.

----------

## Tiro

Se vuoi usare la configurazione del livecd:

#cd /usr/src/linux

#cat /proc/config > .config

opp se non c'è

#less /proc/config.gz > .config

#make menuconfig

...e il gioco è fatto...  :Wink: 

se vuoi a tua volta avere nel tuo nuovo kernel questo supporto devi abilitarlo nel menuconfig:

General setup > kernel .config support

----------

## Su-34

scusate ma quasi 2 ore fa ho fatto partire genkernel da una piattaforma amd k6-2 con 128 mb di ram, ed è ancora fermo a:

kernel: Starting compile of linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 modules

dite che è normale??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> dite che è normale??

 

No mi pare un po' troppo tempo. Quanti MHz è?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Su-34 wrote:*   dite che è normale?? 
> 
> No mi pare un po' troppo tempo. Quanti MHz è?

 

Mi sembra comunque di ricordare di qualcuno che si era accorto che genkernel impiegava veramente ore rispetto a qualche decina di minuti ottenibili con il menuconfig.

Però non ho trovato il post  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sembra comunque di ricordare di qualcuno che si era accorto che genkernel impiegava veramente ore rispetto a qualche decina di minuti ottenibili con il menuconfig.

 

Si ma 2 ore mi sembra un po' troppo per compilare un kernel.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Mi sembra comunque di ricordare di qualcuno che si era accorto che genkernel impiegava veramente ore rispetto a qualche decina di minuti ottenibili con il menuconfig. 
> 
> Si ma 2 ore mi sembra un po' troppo per compilare un kernel.

 

Boh, dipende... se non ricordo male con il celeron 400 il 2.4.15 (o giù di li) ridotto all'osso lo faceva in una cinquantina di minuti.

----------

## kaosone

usando genkernel senza passargli la config a mano compila un sacco di cose

con l'opzione --kernel-config invece ci mette circa lo stesso tempo della configurazione manuale..

----------

## Su-34

grazie ragazzi 

ma oramai ha bello che compilato tutto, tant è che ora sto definendo gli user del systema

grazie

cmq farlo a mano sara una cosa che spero di imparare moooolto presto, magari con un nuovo kernel 2.6

----------

## Su-34

perdonate l off topic locale...

sono finalmente arrivato alla fine della guida, e tutto funzia perfettamente

solo che vorrei installare anche un desktop manager e altri prog

devo per forza aggiornare il portage con

emerge sync

?????

n è che mi fa una ricompilazione che dura 3 giorni???

----------

## shev

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> devo per forza aggiornare il portage con
> 
> emerge sync
> 
> ?????
> ...

 

L'emerge sync aggiorna solo il portage tree locale degli ebuild, dura si e no due minuti. Non compila nulla, tranquillo.

Per l'installazione del desktop manager e tutto il resto ti consiglio la guida al desktop gentoo che trovi nella doc di gentoo.org: è la naturale continuazione della guida all'installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Su-34

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per l'installazione del desktop manager e tutto il resto ti consiglio la guida al desktop gentoo che trovi nella doc di gentoo.org: è la naturale continuazione della guida all'installazione 

 

bravo infatti stavo seguendo proprio quello  per questo ho fatto quest domanda visto che la prima cosa che chiede è appunto di aggioranre con

emerge sync

benissimo, allora questo significa che ora faro un bel

emerge -f xfree

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> con l'opzione --kernel-config invece ci mette circa lo stesso tempo della configurazione manuale..

 

Non sono molto pratico di genkernel... ma a quel punto a che serve? Se gli passi un .config tanto vale fare tutto a mano, no?

----------

## kaosone

beh un po' di comodita' c'e' comunque, lanci genkernel e fa tutto lui  :Smile: 

poi oddio non che sia cosi' complicato fare tutto a mano, ma salvi un po' di lavoro  :Smile: 

----------

